
Redditv – Leanback and enjoy video subreddits - atulvi
https://avinayak.github.io/redditv/
======
Ankurkkhuran
I think a similar project but for images exist here :
[http://redditp.com/r/<insertRedditHere>](http://redditp.com/r/<insertRedditHere>)

